# corn dodger



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2013)

A small round cornmeal cake that is baked or fried.








Έχω τον εξής διάλογο:


-Alcohol on an empty stomach has killed more men than outlaws' bullets.​-Ma'am, my stomach ain't empty. It's full of corn dodgers. Balls of hot water corn bread made by Chen Lee, my friend.​
-Why are they called corn dodgers?​-Dodging corn whiskey in my innards, I guess.​
You'd be better off dodging it too.
​
Υπάρχει καμιά ιδέα για το corn dodgers που να οδηγεί στον διάλογο που έχουμε; Θα σας πω μετά τι έχω σκεφτεί εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα βολέψεις τα λογοπαίγνιά τους, αλλά πώς τα λένε αυτά (ή πώς θα τα λέγαμε) σε κανονικές συνθήκες; Μπουλέτες καλαμποκιού; Καλαμποκεφτέδες; (δημιουργική πρόταση)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2013)

Ας πούμε καλαμποκοκεφτέδες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ας πούμε καλαμποκοκεφτέδες.


Μα ήθελα να το βάλω στις απλολογίες.


----------



## SBE (Feb 15, 2013)

Κάτι με τη μπομπότα και το μπουμπουνίζω (πυροβολώ);


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μα ήθελα να το βάλω στις απλολογίες.


Συγγνώμη, δεν το πρόσεξα καν. Εγώ διάβασα καλαμποκοκεφτέδες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 15, 2013)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο διάβασα. 

Κάνω μια προσπάθεια στο κλίμα της μπομπότας που προτάθηκε:

-Το αλκοόλ με άδειο στομάχι έχει ξεκάνει περισσότερους κι απ' τις σφαίρες των παράνομων.
-Το στομάχι μου δεν είναι άδειο. Είναι γεμάτο μπομπότα. Ψωμάκια από νερό και καλαμποκάλευρο, απ' τα χεράκια του φίλου μου, του Τσεν Λι. 

-Και γιατί το λένε μπομπότα;
-Μάλλον είναι σαν μπόμπα που ξετινάζει το ουίσκι. 

-Δεν το ξετινάζεις κι εσύ καλύτερα; 

[ή που ξεφορτώνεται το ουίσκι - ίσως βγάζει πιο εύκολα νόημα]


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 15, 2013)

Ίσως κάτι με μπομπότα και μπότα που "τινάζει/κλωτσάει το ουίσκι στα σωθικά", στο πνεύμα της Αόρατης, να ταίριαζε καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

- Alcohol on an empty stomach has killed more men than outlaws' bullets.
- Ma'am, my stomach ain't empty. It's full of corn dodgers. Balls of hot water corn bread made by Chen Lee, my friend.

- Why are they called corn dodgers?
- Dodging corn whiskey in my innards, I guess.

- You'd be better off dodging it too.

Κάνω μια δεύτερη προσπάθεια στο κλίμα της μπομπότας που προτάθηκε και στα πατήματα της Μελάνης που καλοπροσπάθησε:

- Το αλκοόλ με άδειο στομάχι έχει ξεκάνει περισσότερους κι απ' τις σφαίρες των παράνομων.
- Κυρία μου, δεν είναι άδειο το στομάχι μου. Είναι γεμάτο μπομπότα. Μπαλάκια από νερό και καλαμποκάλευρο*, απ' τα χεράκια του φίλου μου, του Τσεν Λι. 

- Και γιατί τα λένε μπομπότα;
- Επειδή είναι σαν μπότα που τσαλαπατάει το ουίσκι (τη μπόμπα που θα πιεις). 

- Αντί να το τσαλαπατάς, δεν το παρατάς καλύτερα; 



nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς θα βολέψεις τα λογοπαίγνιά τους, αλλά πώς τα λένε αυτά (ή πώς θα τα λέγαμε) σε κανονικές συνθήκες; Μπουλέτες καλαμποκιού; Καλαμποκεφτέδες; (δημιουργική πρόταση)



* Καλαμπαλάκια ή καλαμπαλίκια; 
Η εικόνα στο πρώτο ποστ πάντως αυτά μου θύμισε (2. (οικ., ειρ.) πλήθος από αντικείμενα που είναι σκόρπια εδώ και εκεί ή πολλές μικροαποσκευές. [τουρκ. kalabalιk -ι]), και τα μπομπόλια. 
Καλαμποκομπομπόλια > καλαμπομπόλια. Μπομποτομπόμπολα > μπομποτόμπαλα. Τόμπολα. 

Edit: Άζι, πιάσε κόκκινο. :)



azimuthios said:


> Ίσως κάτι με μπομπότα και μπότα που "τινάζει/κλωτσάει το ουίσκι στα σωθικά", στο πνεύμα της Αόρατης, να ταίριαζε καλύτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

Τώρα που ξαναείδα αυτό το σημείο στην ταινία, πρόσεξα ένα πρόβλημα. Η συνομιλήτρια δεν θα μπορούσε να ρωτάει "Γιατί το λένε μπομπότα;" επειδή είναι δασκάλα. Γι' αυτήν αποκλείεται να είναι άγνωστη λέξη η μπομπότα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα που ξαναείδα αυτό το σημείο στην ταινία, πρόσεξα ένα πρόβλημα. Η συνομιλήτρια δεν θα μπορούσε να ρωτάει "Γιατί το λένε μπομπότα;" επειδή είναι δασκάλα. Γι' αυτήν αποκλείεται να είναι άγνωστη λέξη η μπομπότα.



Με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει και τι σημαίνει corn dodgers; (Εδώ η άλλη δεν ήξερε τι σημαίνει όρνιθα... :devil: )


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζει και τι σημαίνει corn dodgers;


Όχι απαραίτητα. Μιλάμε για την μετεμφυλιακή εποχή στην Αμερική. Ο ένας είναι Νότιος και η άλλη είναι Βόρεια. Τα corn dodgers φαίνεται ότι είναι έδεσμα του Νότου.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 16, 2013)

Καλά, μην παίρνεις κι όρκο ότι οι σημερινές 20χρονες-25χρονες δασκάλες ξέρουν τι είναι μπομπότα... 

Νομίζω πως καλό είναι αυτό που λέει ο Δαεμάνος και δεν χρειάζεται να το παραψειρίζεις περισσότερο... Αν μου έρθει όμως θεία έμπνευση, δεν θα διστάσω να τη μοιραστώ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 16, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Καλά, μην παίρνεις κι όρκο ότι οι σημερινές 20χρονες-25χρονες δασκάλες ξέρουν τι είναι μπομπότα...


Συνένα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 16, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, εγώ είμαι η πρώτη που το λέει αυτό. Έφερα και τη φιλόλογο που δεν ξέρει τι είναι όρνιθα. Αλλά στην ταινία η Κάθριν Χέπμπορν είναι _ηλικιωμένη_ Βοστονέζα δασκάλα της μετεμφυλιακής εποχής. Το χαρακτηριστικό της, και αιτία χιουμοριστικών διαλόγων, είναι ότι χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις που είναι άγνωστες στον αμόρφωτο Τζον Γουέιν. Καμία σχέση με 25χρονες δασκάλες της εποχής μας.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Τότε βάλ' τον να λέει πως έχει φάει ζεματούρα, να δούμε, θα το ξέρει η κυρα-δασκάλα; :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2013)

Τι είναι οι ζεματούρες;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Η πιο απλή πίτα του κόσμου: καλαμποκάλευρο, λάδι, νερό και φέτα. :drool:



Εδιτ: και λίγο γάλα. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Προσπαθώ να δω μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, αλλά και πάλι δεν έχω καλά λογοπαίγνια στη φαρέτρα μου. Για την ακρίβεια, ούτε τη φαρέτρα δεν βρίσκω πού την έχω αφήσει. Αλλά, ας βάλω τη συνταγή:


-Alcohol on an empty stomach has killed more men than outlaws' bullets.
-Ma'am, my stomach ain't empty. It's full of corn dodgers. Balls of hot water corn bread made by Chen Lee, my friend.

-Why are they called corn dodgers?
-Dodging corn whiskey in my innards, I guess.

You'd be better off dodging it too.

— Κυρία μου, δεν είναι άδειο το στομάχι μου. Γεμάτο ΑΑΑ είναι, από ζύμη του φίλου μου του Τσεν.

— Τι είναι αυτά τα ΑΑΑ;
— Έτσι λέω ό,τι διώχνει το αλκοόλ από μέσα μου.

— Θα σου έκανε καλό να το διώχνεις πριν μπει μέσα σου.

Το ΑΑΑ θα μπορούσε να είναι δική του λέξη, φτιαχτή, που να στήσει το διάλογο όπως ακριβώς θα τον θέλαμε. Π.χ. _αλκοδιώχτες_. (Επιμένω στις απλολογίες...)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Στο πνεύμα του σχολίου του Νίκελ:

— Κυρία μου, δεν είναι άδειο το στομάχι μου. Γεμάτο πιοτορουφήχτρες από ζυμάρι είναι, του φίλου μου του Τσεν.

— Τι είναι πάλι αυτές οι πιοτορουφήχτρες;
— Πιτούλες που ρουφάνε το αλκοόλ από μέσα μου.

— Αντί να το ρουφάνε αυτές, καλό θα ήταν να μην το ρουφούσες εσύ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Βρε παιδιά, εγώ είμαι η πρώτη που το λέει αυτό. Έφερα και τη φιλόλογο που δεν ξέρει τι είναι όρνιθα. Αλλά στην ταινία η Κάθριν Χέπμπορν είναι _ηλικιωμένη_ Βοστονέζα δασκάλα της μετεμφυλιακής εποχής. Το χαρακτηριστικό της, και αιτία χιουμοριστικών διαλόγων, είναι ότι χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις που είναι άγνωστες στον αμόρφωτο Τζον Γουέιν. Καμία σχέση με 25χρονες δασκάλες της εποχής μας.


Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την _μπομπότα_. Όπως εδώ είναι χαρακτηριστική τροφή σε αγροτικές περιοχές (ιδίως εδώ στη Θεσσαλία, τα διάφορα παρασκευάσματα με καλαμποκάλευρο ή χοντροκομμένο καλαμπόκι αποτελούν ακόμα βασική τροφή), έτσι ήταν - και είναι - και στις αμερικανικές αγροτικές περιοχές, ιδίως στο Νότο. Και δεν νομίζω πως η λέξη _μπομπότα_ για το καλαμποκόψωμο είναι και τόσο γνωστή στους πρωτευουσιάνους στην Ελλάδα, εκτός αν έχουν κάποια σχέση με αγροτικές περιοχές ή σχετικά παιδικά βιώματα.

Η Wikipedia γράφει για *johnnycake* (also *jonnycake*, *johnny cake*, *journey cake*, *shawnee cake* and *johnny bread*) is a cornmeal flatbread that was an early American staple food and is prepared on the Atlantic coast from Newfoundland to Jamaica. The food probably originates from the native inhabitants of North America. It is still eaten in the West Indies, Dominican Republic, Bahamas, Colombia, and Bermuda as well as in the United States.
In the Southern United States, the word used is *hoecake*. 
...
The difference between johnnycake and hoecake originally lay in the method of preparation, though today both are often cooked on a griddle or in a skillet. Some recipes call for baking johnnycakes in an oven, similar to _corn pones_ which are still baked in the oven like they were traditionally. [22]

και κάτω-κάτω στις βιβλιογραφικές παραπομπές αναφέρει:

22. Hundley, _Social Relations in Our Southern States,_ p. 87-88: "*Corn-dodger*, *corn-pone*, and *hoe-cake* are different only in the baking. The meal is prepared for each precisely in the same way. Take as much meal as you want, some salt, and enough pure water to knead the mass. Mix it well, let it stand for fifteen or twenty minutes, not longer, as this will be long enough to saturate perfectly every particle of meal; bake on the griddle for hoe-cake, and in the skillet or oven for dodger or pone. The griddle or oven must be made hot enough to bake, but not to burn, but with a quick heat. The lid must be heated also before putting it on the skillet or oven, and that heat must be kept up with coals of fire placed on it, as there must be around and under the oven. The griddle must be well supplied with live coals under it. The hoe-cake must be put on thin, not more than or quite as thick as your forefinger; when brown, it must be turned and both sides baked to a rich brown color. There must be no burning—baking is the idea. Yet the baking must be done with a quick lively heat, the quicker the better."

Για τη συγκεκριμένη ταινία, το _Rooster Cogburn_ (originally promoted as _Rooster Cogburn (... and the Lady)_, is a 1975 film sequel to the 1969 Western film _True Grit_. The film stars John Wayne, in his penultimate film, who reprises his role as U.S. Marshal Reuben J. "Rooster" Cogburn. Katharine Hepburn co-stars as spinster Eula Goodnight, who teams up with Rooster to recover a stolen shipment of nitroglycerin and find her father's killer.), πιστεύω ότι ταιριάζει μια χαρά. 

Η Βοστονέζα δασκάλα μπορεί να ξέρει το εν λόγω έδεσμα αφού ήταν διαδεδομένο και στο Βορρά, πιθανόν όμως να το ξέρει με κάποιο άλλο όνομα από τα παραπάνω. Και αντιστρέφοντας τους όρους, ο αμόρφωτος Ρούμπεν «ο Κόκορας» Κόγκμπερν παίρνει την εκδίκησή του για τις άγνωστες λέξεις που του πετά στην κεφαλή η δασκάλα, αμολώντας της κι αυτός μια λαϊκή, νότια ονομασία του εδέσματος (ή της τοπικής παραλλαγής που διαφέρει μόνο στο σχήμα και τον τρόπο ψησίματος): «Μπομπότα το λέμε εμείς αυτό, κυρά μου, στο χωριό μου (where I come from, in my country, down my way, in Texas), γι' αυτό το λόγο (που με βολεύει τώρα να το αιτιολογήσω έτσι, ώστε να πιω ένα ποτήρι παραπάνω) κι άμα σ' αρέσει. Πες το εσύ _καλαμποκόψωμο, καλαμποκοκεφτέ, καλαμπουλέτα,_ όπως θες, κυρά πρωτευουσιάνα. Δεν είμαστε στη Βοστόνη πια (and we may be in Indian Territory, but you're not in your kind of Kansas anymore, and when not in Rome, you gotta go with what the plebeians say, Patricia)». 

Did you ever watch _True Grit*_ and wonder what a Corn Dodger was? Here is a bit of research, excerpted from _America's Best Lost Recipes: 121 Kitchen-Tested Heirloom Recipes Too Good to Forget_ from the Editors of Cook's Country magazine (America's Test Kitchen, 2007). Copyright 2007 by the Editors of Cook's Country:Abraham Lincoln was raised on these little oval cornmeal cakes, George Washington Carver took them to school, and John Wayne (playing Rooster Cogburn) used them for target practice in the movie _True Grit._​ Dating back to the 1800s, the first *corn dodgers* were made from "hot water corn bread," a mixture of cornmeal, pork fat, salt, and boiling water that was formed into small oblong loaves and baked. _Similar recipes were given different names depending on how the dough was shaped and cooked. Corn pone have the same oblong shape as dodgers, but are pan-fried in lots of oil. Johnnycakes are flattened into small pancakes, then griddle-fried. Ashcakes are rounds of dough wrapped in cabbage leaves, then placed in the ashes of the campfire to cook. Hoecakes are formed into small pancakes, then placed on the flat side of a garden hoe (really!) and cooked over the campfire_.​http://honeyfromrock.blogspot.gr/2009/12/christmas-corn-dodgers.html 

Παρεμπιπτόντως: hominy grits.


----------

